# Her Majesty's Dragon free ebook for download



## Krug (Mar 6, 2009)

From Naomi Novik's blog:

naominovik: His Majesty's Dragon now available online!



> So I am very very happy to announce that my publishers have gotten onto the pixel-stained technopeasant bandwagon, and you can now find His Majesty's Dragon available as a free download at Del Rey's brand-new Suvudu Free Library, along with many other fine works including Red Mars by Kim Stanley Robinson, Assassin’s Apprentice by Robin Hobb, Settling Accounts: Return Engagement by Harry Turtledove, and Blood Engines by T.A. Pratt. \o/
> 
> Of course, I would kind of assume that most of you reading here have already read the book (because I am otherwise a pretty boring ljer, cough), but if you've got a hardcopy and would like a nice shiny PDF with no horrible DRM (yay), you can grab! And please do pass it along to pals and anyone you think might like to give it a try.
> 
> eta! It is also available free in the Kindle store on Amazon (where I always love reviews if you are so inclined ).


----------



## The_lurkeR (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, I was curious about this series.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 9, 2009)

Kewl.

Now, I'll have to get back into reading the _Temeraire_ series.

I'm hoping Peter Jackson and the Weta folks will get started in shooting the film(s).


----------

